# Качество изображения МРТ



## mikhail_m (28 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день!
Сделал МРТ исследование позвоночника на аппарате 1.5Т Philips-C593409, результаты записали на диск. При экспорте снимка через программу eFilm Lite на диск записывается файл в разрешении 320 на 320 пикселей, по которому сложно что-нибудь разглядеть. Подскажите, это нормально, что такое низкое качество изображения? Пример во вложении.


----------



## La murr (28 Ноя 2018)

@mikhail_m, здравствуйте!
Задайте свой вопрос рентгенологу форума.


----------



## doclega (28 Ноя 2018)

При экспорте снимка через программу eFilm Lite на диск записывается файл в разрешении 320 на 320 пикселей, по которому сложно что-нибудь разглядеть.

Ничего не понял. Что Вы пытаетесь разглядеть и куда Вы записываете картинки с e-film? Откройте через радиант, там есть функция создания скриншотов в очень недурственном качестве.


----------

